# Schaltschrank Weitwinkelscharnier gesucht



## SchneiderCC (19 Dezember 2019)

Bei uns wurde eine Maschine gebaut. Dabei wurden AE-Schränke im Maschinengestell integriert. Vorderseite bündig mit Gestell und seitlich zwischen Schaltschrank und Maschinengestell kein Abstand.
Jetzt gehen die Türen der Schaltschränke nicht komplett auf, weil sie beim öffnen in das Maschinengestell ausschwenken. Da ein verbreitern des Maschinengestells ausscheidet und die Schaltschrank Vorderkante nicht über das Maschinengestell herausstehen sollte suche ich nun Speziallscharniere wie man sie aus dem Möbelbau kennt.

Zur Verdeutlichung hier:
ganz links die Problemstelle, daneben das Scharnier aus dem Möbelbau welches die Funktion erfüllt, aber nicht ohne weiteres am Schaltschrank passt.


Nun meine Frage: 
Kennt jemand einen Hersteller für Rittal AE kompatible Weitwinkelscharniere?


----------



## JesperMP (19 Dezember 2019)

Ich habe keine Lösung für dich. 
Nur, ich sehe dass das Problem ist dass das "Weitvinkelscharnier" viel grössere Kräfte aufnehmen soll als der einfachere scharnier soll, wegen Kraft mal Arm.
Und ein Schaltschranktür ist wesentlich schwehrer als einn Möbeltür.
Vielleicht ein Kofferraumscharnier wie auf eine PkW ? Dann verliert man Platz auf die Innenseite, aber das wäre vielleicht akseptabel ?


----------



## SchneiderCC (20 Dezember 2019)

Danke für den Tip.
Das Gewicht der Türen  ist in diesem Fall nicht so das Problem die Schranktüren sind nur 600x600 groß. 
Mit Kofferaumscharnieren könnte es schon gehen, ich wollte nur das gebastel vermeiden.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2019)

Türanschlag wechseln geht nicht?
Also ein Öffnen der Tür zur anderen Seite hin.


----------



## SchneiderCC (20 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Türanschlag wechseln geht nicht?
> Also ein Öffnen der Tür zur anderen Seite hin.



Leider nicht, würde das Problem nur von links nach rechts verlagern;-)


----------



## Heinileini (20 Dezember 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Kofferraumscharnier wie auf eine PkW ? Dann verliert man Platz auf die Innenseite, ...


Ich fürchte, man verliert nicht so sehr Platz auf der InnenSeite, sondern es fehlt innen der Platz, um überhaupt die Tür schliessen zu können?



Blockmove schrieb:


> Türanschlag wechseln geht nicht?
> Also ein Öffnen der Tür zur anderen Seite hin.


Oder nach oben/unten?


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2019)

ev. die Türe mit Klavierband oder ähnlichen Scharnieren direkt auf die Rahmenkonstruktion hängen.

Da wird halt dann das Problem sein ob die Türe dann noch halbwegs dicht schließt.


----------



## Ph3niX (20 Dezember 2019)

Die Scharniere von den Schränken im Hygiene-Design sind etwas weiter abstehend durch die benötigte Dichtlippe, ich weiß aber nicht, ob man das so tauschen kann, da die Scharniere bei den Hygiene-Schränken glaube ich angeschweißt sind.


----------



## acid (20 Dezember 2019)

Ja, bei den Hygieneschränken sind Gewindebolzen an den Türen und an den Seitenwänden verschweißt. 
Ich würde an seiner Stelle einfach mal mit einem guten Schlosser reden, die haben da manchmal durchaus gute Ideen.


----------



## Captain Future (21 Dezember 2019)

Siehe dir mal das an.... 

https://www.heyman.de/scharniere/in...gendes-scharnier-mit-110-oeffnungswinkel.html


mit Video zur Funktionsansicht


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2019)

Danke Captain Future. Das Heyman Scharnier passt bei einem Bastelprojekt bei mir perfekt.
Bei Schneider CC ist es zumindest einen Versuch wert.
Immer wieder interessant welche Scharniere es gibt.
Mein Arbeitgeber hat auch ne Handvoll Patente darüber 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. Bei Schneider CC ist es zumindest einen Versuch wert. ..


In seinem Fall passt das niemals.


----------



## Kabeläffle (23 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant welche Scharniere es gibt.



Immer wieder interessant, wie die eine Fraktion murkst und die andere den Murks ausbaden muss…

Zum Glück bekam der 600er Kasten auch 600mm Platz. Wäre interessant gewesen, wenn der Konstrukteur die Maschine 3cm kürzer gemacht hätte und der Elektriker eine Kiste mit 570mm hätte finden sollen!


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2019)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant, wie die eine Fraktion murkst und die andere den Murks ausbaden muss…



Ganz ehrlich: Der Fehler hätte bei uns auch passieren können.
Obwohl ich über 30 Jahre im Beruf bin und mit den alten Feindbildern Mechaniker <-> Elektiker <-> Konstrukteure <-> Programmierer groß geworden bin, ist dieses Fraktionsdenken bei uns kaum mehr vorhanden.
Weihnachtliches Fazit:
Auch Grobschlosser und Hufschmiede sind Menschen 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. Auch Grobschlosser und Hufschmiede sind Menschen  ..


Wie abwertend eine eigentlich aufwertende Bemerkung doch klingen kann  .

Jeder Konstrukteur wird mindestens einmal unwissend in diese Falle tappen. Wie lange gibt es diese AE-Kisten schon? Bei all den Innovationen hat Rittal diesen Klassiker völlig außer 8 gelassen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte gerade beim ersten Weizen des Vorfeiertages unverhofft eine glorreiche Idee. Und zwar gibt es sowohl für das Bosch- als auch für das Item-System (Foto ist eher Item) ganz einfache "klassische Aufbau-Scharniere". Wenn man damit die Türe direkt am Profil befestigt, verlagert man den Drehpunkt nach vorne. Würde wahrscheinlich auch nicht passen  .

ABER:
Beim googeln nach diesen Scharnieren bin ich zufällig auf auf folgende Teile gestoßen:

Lukenscharnier für Materialstärke bis max. 12mm.


Erster Wermutstropfen: Der Preis!

Zweiter Wermutstropfen: Lösungs-Variante bereits im Eingangspost von SchneiderCC!


----------



## Cassandra (23 Dezember 2019)

Dürfte ja inzwischen gelöst sein, gibt ja genug Lösungsansätze:



Problem ignorieren; der Elektriker kommt irgendwie klar, auch wenn die Türe nur 45° auf geht 
Teures Spezialscharnier verwenden, für welches man mehrere Steuerkisten kaufen könnte 
Aluminium-Profil entsprechend ausfräsen, so dass die Türe belassen werden kann wie sie ist 
Türe weglassen, die Maschine wird sowieso direkt an die Wand gestellt 
Die Kiste wird um 15mm nach außen versetzt, so dass die Türe belassen werden kann wie sie ist 
Es gibt überhaupt kein Problem! SchneiderCC ist ein Fake-Account, der 2010 nur angelegt wurde, um heute indirekt Werbung für teure Spezialscharniere zu machen… 
Man tauscht die Kiste gegen die Modere AX-Version aus, um festzustellen, dass alles an der Blechkiste verbesserst wurde, außer dem Scharnier


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie abwertend eine eigentlich aufwertende Bemerkung doch klingen kann  .
> 
> Jeder Konstrukteur wird mindestens einmal unwissend in diese Falle tappen. Wie lange gibt es diese AE-Kisten schon? Bei all den Innovationen hat Rittal diesen Klassiker völlig außer 8 gelassen.



Darum war ja auch das Smiley dahinter. So ganz wird man die alten Rollenbilder doch nicht los 

Die Idee mit den Profil-Scharnieren wäre wohl am billigsten.
Ob das mit den Drehpunkt hinhaut kann ja der mechan. Konstrukteur mal im 3D-CAD probieren.


----------



## Kabeläffle (24 Dezember 2019)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Man tauscht die Kiste gegen die Modere AX-Version aus, um festzustellen, dass alles an der Blechkiste verbesserst wurde, außer dem Scharnier


 https://www.rittal.com/de-de/content/de/start/
  Die kannte ich noch gar nicht!
  Sind die Scharniere wieder so gestaltet, dass ein bündiges Einbauen nicht möglich ist?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Dezember 2019)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> .. Sind die Scharniere wieder so gestaltet, dass ein bündiges Einbauen nicht möglich ist?


Zumindest sieht es auf den Skizzen in den pdf-Dokumenten eindeutig so aus. CAD-Daten habe ich noch keine gesehen.


----------



## acid (30 Dezember 2019)

Man macht also in einen Schrank, der eigentlich dicht sein sollte, vorne unzählige Löcher rein (Neben dem Steg für die Türdichtung)
Scheint ja ein besonderes Augenmerk auf die Dichtheit gelegt worden sein... Oder sehe ich nur schlecht?


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2019)

acid schrieb:


> Man macht also in einen Schrank, der eigentlich dicht sein sollte, vorne unzählige Löcher rein (Neben dem Steg für die Türdichtung)
> Scheint ja ein besonderes Augenmerk auf die Dichtheit gelegt worden sein... Oder sehe ich nur schlecht?



Auf dem Bau wäre das jetzt der typische Fall für Bauschaum oder Silikon


----------



## Hesse (30 Dezember 2019)

Hat doch die Zulassung auf IP66

 -- > *IP66* steht für *Wasserdichte 
*
*  Der Schrank weis dies doch das es dicht sein mus ….


*


----------



## SchneiderCC (7 Januar 2020)

Danke an alle die sich an der Diskussion beteiligt haben! Wahrscheinlich werden wir einfach den Schaltschrank ein paar mm nach aussen versetzen.


----------



## Cassandra (11 Januar 2020)

SchneiderCC schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werden wir einfach den Schaltschrank ein paar mm nach aussen versetzen.


Schade, nach der langen und ausschweifenden Diskussion hätte ich eine kreativere Lösung erwartet! 
Das offensichtliche ist so langweilig…


----------



## Heinileini (11 Januar 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Das offensichtliche ist so langweilig…


Das Überrraschende an der langweiligen Lösung ist doch, dass sie gewählt wurde, obwohl sie in #1 so gut wie ausgeschlossen wurde:


SchneiderCC schrieb:


> ... und die Schaltschrank Vorderkante nicht über das Maschinengestell herausstehen sollte ...


Wie gut, dass der TE "nicht ... sollte" geschrieben hat statt "nicht ... darf" - sonst hätte er jetzt ein ernstes Problem, sich herauszureden und müsste die RotstiftTruppe vorschieben.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das Überrraschende an der langweiligen Lösung ist doch, dass sie gewählt wurde, obwohl sie in #1 so gut wie ausgeschlossen wurde



Einstein sagte auch mal: "Gott würfelt nicht".


----------



## SchneiderCC (13 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das Überrraschende an der langweiligen Lösung ist doch, dass sie gewählt wurde, obwohl sie in #1 so gut wie ausgeschlossen wurde:
> 
> Wie gut, dass der TE "nicht ... sollte" geschrieben hat statt "nicht ... darf" - sonst hätte er jetzt ein ernstes Problem, sich herauszureden und müsste die RotstiftTruppe vorschieben.






Eine Lösungsfindung ist nun mal ein Prozess und manchmal kommt man nach dem Abwägen der Vor- und Nachteile am Ende wieder am Anfang heraus, aber man weiß dann, dass die nun gefundene Lösung insgesamt betrachtet die Beste ist.

Gruß und Danke für alle Ideen!


----------

